# just some random info



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I was reading a mag and they said that a study said that catfish hit 3.8 times better on carp. also that flatties hit bullheads 28 times better. and they like deep hard bottoms.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

That information doesn't equate to my studies. 

In my studies flathead preferred everything over bullheads Of course I only repeated my experiment over 35 trips or so and your experience may vary. 35 nights without even a bite on a bullhead convinced me to cease that experiment:S 



> and they like deep hard bottoms.


Maybe Greek catfish


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

lol. I guess the magzine was just a little off. but carp is a good bait right?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> catfish hit 3.8 times better on carp. also that flatties hit bullheads 28 times better


Better than what? Easy to make those statements when there's no comparison.  I don't know what flatties eat, but carp are a regular part of a flatheads diet.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I use the carp I shoot with my bow for bait for cats and it works great. However you can't beat a really oily fish like shad, skip jack, or even some of the saltwater speicies like mackeral.

I have mixed luck with bullheads. Sometimes I can only catch them on bullheads and other times they dont want to touch them...


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

fishdealer04 said:


> I use the carp I shoot with my bow for bait for cats and it works great. However you can't beat a really oily fish like shad, skip jack, or even some of the saltwater speicies like mackeral.
> 
> I have mixed luck with bullheads. Sometimes I can only catch them on bullheads and other times they dont want to touch them...


Do you just cut up the carp and use chunks? Or really small carp? I never actually caught a small carp, but the local lake is over run and are asking for them to be removed, I just wont remove any unless I can find a use for them.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Kennedy I have a great use for the small carp. If you need some help cleaning the pond just let me know and point me in the right direction!

I am deadly with a castnet. And the flatties I case seem to like a carp or two in there diet.

Rob


----------



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

kennedy327 said:


> Do you just cut up the carp and use chunks? Or really small carp? I never actually caught a small carp, but the local lake is over run and are asking for them to be removed, I just wont remove any unless I can find a use for them.


I would recommend using any that you catch between 8-10 inches as live bait, and the larger ones can be used as cut bait. Just make sure you dont cut the pieces so thick that you can't get a good hook set. And if your fishing for flatheads keep in mind that they prefer live bait.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

kennedy327 said:


> Do you just cut up the carp and use chunks? Or really small carp? I never actually caught a small carp, but the local lake is over run and are asking for them to be removed, I just wont remove any unless I can find a use for them.



Flat's like the live bait so I usually dont use carp for them as they are pretty much dead on impact of an arrow.

I fillet them, and then cut the meat into strips or chunks of different sizes based on what the fish want. I can use the head for big fish. I also use the liver and other organs as bait as well, I use pretty much the whole fish except for the skin, fins, and bones.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i think it all depends on location and availability of whats in the water. flatties in the holes i fish on the river are very picky at times. bullheads are best in one area, gills in another, and chubs/suckers in yet another. i do notice that bullheads seem to work really REALLY good in areas with lots of small channels, like below dams or spillways. only problem with using small channel cats for bait is they need to keep moving or they die, kinda like a shark. areas with slow moving water and lots of overhanging brush are great places to use 'gills and small bass. chubs, suckers, and shad, swifter water. carp is a really good cut bait for channels, especially when sour'ed a bit.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

awsome, Ill have to remember all of this. Might be a couple weeks before I target cats, IM dead set on getting my first northern while the water is cold.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

There is a local river that I fish some that I've caught alot of Flatheads on mudcats, they usually out fish any other bait. However on the Ohio I cant seem to get a bite on them?


----------



## sbaird (Nov 12, 2006)

my bait choice depends on were im fishing.some places the flatties seem to like bullheads and others they prefer shad or carp.also at certain times of the year i do better on dead or cut bait than live bait.so i belive the area that u are fishing and the time of the year has alot to do with wat the catfish are eating.


----------

